# Ostarine



## TheBearH (May 29, 2017)

Hey all, was just wondering if anyone had experience with using ostarine alone? I've read about it a lot but curious what results/sides people have had! Cheers


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

I did an Ostarine cycle last year 30mg for 6 weeks. Gained 3kg while dropping a bit of fat. Bit of strength gain. No sides.


----------



## TheBearH (May 29, 2017)

Sounds half decent, surely still has an affect on cholesterol and blood pressure I imagine?


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello currently running 25mg, ED

I can report slight strength gain, packed on a bit of size and maintained weight while cutting fat.

Its not as effective as gear for sure, but as a 1/2 way house i have been very impressed with the results so far.

I have not noticed any Blood pressure issues ( normally suffer this especially on Oxy).

Not checked my cholestrol so no clue


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

interested in this for possible healing properties, tennis elbow and a sports hernia


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

dap33 said:


> interested in this for possible healing properties, tennis elbow and a sports hernia


 I think MK677 is better for healing, I noticed my elbow niggles dropped off a little on MK677. its not some miracle cure but it did seem to improve.


----------



## teenagemutantninjagymgoer (Jan 19, 2018)

I spent days researching sarms before i opted to use ostarine, i am currently amidst an 8 week cycle of which i am logging my experiences such as strength and weight gains as well as logging my cycle plan and updating it with any new solid info i find take a look it might help you out. the log is called ostarine cycle help. ill happily answer questions on there and will appreciate any reciprocating advice


----------

